# EPR - Essential Petroleum Resources



## yogi-in-oz (10 December 2005)

Warning ..... astrostuff ahead:

Hi folks,

EPR ..... since the high at 29 cents, on
02012002, this stock has been in a steady
decline ..... chart attached is not so pretty ..... 

It is a bit unfortunate that the aspects
above us right now are extremely negative
for EPR and remains so throughout the rest
of December 2005.

We may even see some positive news this
month, yet the market will shrug it off, with
the prevailing negative sentiment.

Early 2006 will be a different story for EPR !~!

Let's look at the time cycles ahead, as we 
anticipate a final blow-off low for EPR, this
month.

Support on the way down expected at:

     5.8 - 4.8 - 4.1 - 3.6 - 3.2 - 2.9

.... with 2.9 being just 10% of the highs,
back in 2002.

Key dates ahead for EPR may be:

12122005 ..... positive outlook, but a muted
response from the markets???

21123005 ..... minor news that should bring 
some significant long-term changes in EPR ... ???

22-27122005 ..... very negative.

2006 looks better ..... 

301205-02012006 ..... minor and positive,
though market may remain flat.

    10012006 ..... minor and positive news,
though market may remain flat.

30012006 .....  negative, but may be short-lived,
as from 31012006, the underlying tone will change
to positive for the first half of February ..... 

09022006 ..... minor and positive

14022006 ..... Valentine's Day may bring on 
some HUGE positive news for EPR ..... 

28022006 ..... also looks significant and
positive ..... and right on the New Moon.

08-09032006 ..... minor and positive???

     16032006 ..... significant and negative
..... finance-related???

      30032006 ..... minor - board changes???

Let's see how this one works out ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 June 2006)

Hi folks,

It looks like the old stayer EPR will likely figure
in a late run from about Thursday ..... 

EPR ..... a falling knife or V-bottom ...???

Chart shows the first half of a EPR V-bottom in place,
with any upturn next week being confirmation of the
lows and the start of the next upleg.

have a great weekend

    yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (19 July 2006)

Hi folks,

EPR ..... as per post above, price action since the 
end of June 2006 has been to confirm the V-bottom
in this stock.

Expecting more positive news/moves, later in July 06,
especially around 27072006, when another positive 
time cycle comes into play ..... finance-related ... ???

happy days

   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 April 2007)

Hi folks,

EPR ..... figure end of April and early-May 2007 should plumb the 
depths of the EPR share price, with first signs of recovery coming
with some good news expected, around 09062007and 03072007

09072007 and 02082007 ... probably another test of the lows, 
before the next positive round should start properly, with more
positive news expected, about 24-27082007 ... 

happy days

   paul


----------



## Trader Paul (19 August 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> EPR ..... figure end of April and early-May 2007 should plumb the
> depths of the EPR share price, with first signs of recovery coming
> ...




 

Hi folks,

EPR ... negative candle count becoming extreme now, so will 
be alert for some positive news, around 24-27082007, 
as previously posted, above ..... 

Updated EPR chart, attached here.

happy days

 paul



-----


----------



## Trader Paul (22 August 2007)

yogi-in-oz said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> EPR ..... figure end of April and early-May 2007 should plumb the
> depths of the EPR share price, with first signs of recovery coming
> ...






Hi folks,

EPR ... as per previous post above, on 10 April 2007, will be
alert for some positive news/moves, around:

       24-27082007 ... positive news ... ??? 

   3108-03092007 ... positive light on EPR  ... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## gilbertw (22 August 2007)

Young trader where are you getting your information from? so far you are the only one posting and i am sceptical that you are ramping and the market volume doesnt exactly look like its gunna take off

can anyone else add to this? am i right or am i wrong?


----------



## Purd2 (2 October 2007)

I like the look of this stock...long term.

*Essential Petroleum:*

Essential Petroleum (EPR)listed on the ASX in early2001
• Exclusive focus on the Otway Basin
• Frontier basin with discovered reserves in excess of 1.7tcf
• EPR has large portfolio of highly prospective acreage
• Onshore - targeting small to medium oil and gas accumulations in known hydrocarbon provinces
• Offshore - targeting very large continental margin company
making oil and gas plays
• Unparalleled shareholder leverage with success

Prospects:

PEP 150 
Oil recovered at Lindon 1
Exposure to Portland Trough and Ardonachie Trough

PEP 151 
Ready to drill prospects
Numerous leads identified 
Portland Trough oil potential
Potential resource exceeds 120 mmbbls

PEP 168 See Below

PEL 27 
Oil play on the flank of Penola Trough
PEL 72 
Waarre and Flaxman prospects
Modern seismic coverage
Prospects and leads could host as much as 100 bcf gas
VIC/P50
Deep water permit featuring large rotated fault blocks
Curie oil prospect has associated high amplitudes

Potential to host in excess of 650 mboe

VIC/P46
The permit offers opportunity for both oil and gas discoveries
Large structural closures with associated oil and gas prospects 
Full coverage of modern 
2D seismic
VIC/P46 Waarre 
Large structural closures 
at Waarre and Flaxman levels
Prospects with amplitude and AVO anomalies with hydrocarbon resource potential in excess of 3 tcf of gas
Prospects defined by modern 2D seismic

VIC/P46 Nullawarre 
Several prospects defined by seismic attributes from modern seismic coverage
This buttress play has the combined resource potential of greater than 5 tcf gas

VIC/P46 Pebble Pt 
Tertiary oil play in the offshore part of the Portland Trough
Brahe Prospect has the potential to be the first commercial oil discovery in the offshore Otway Basin
Potential to host as much as 100 million barrels oil

VIC/P46 Oligocene 
Oligocene turbidite play with potential to host many millions of barrels of oil equivalent
Descartes is a large stratigraphic play with amplitude and AVO anomalies
Underlying Upper Cretaceous tilted fault block prospects facilitate turbidite test



Corporate Details
Share price $0.045
Shares on Issue 301M
Market cap. $13.6M
Cash $1.4M


Offshore Objectives
• Identify play fairways associated with the continental breakup in the Upper Cretaceous section of the Otway Basin.
• Acquire quality acreage and develop a strong prospects and leads inventory based on tilted fault block and low-stand fan plays proven elsewhere.
• Mature leads to prospect status and farmout interests on promoted terms while retaining significant interests.


Onshore Objectives

• Exploit the potential of the Port Campbell Embayment through a low cost,multiple well drilling program set to commence in the next 4 to 6 months
• Proximity to existing discoveries and infrastructure in the Port Campbell Embayment promote rapid development and enhance commercialviability.
• Use modern technologies to achieve sustainable commercial liquid flow rates and enhanced recovery of the resource at Killanoola.
• Generate early revenue from discovered resources through excellent infrastructure and access to markets in Victoria.

Near Field Leads and Prospects
McIntee Gas Field (see website)
South-east PEP 168 showing leads & prospects and priority work areas Seismic data shows improved amplitudes (brightness) over gas accumulations, and a corresponding dimming of amplitudes immediately below the gas. Essential Petroleum has used this feature to identify
numerous undrilled opportunities in the area




PEP 168 
On 25 May 2007, Essential Petroleum announced to the ASX that it had won a keenly contested, competitive bidding process for the gazetted petroleum exploration permit PEP 168. The onshore permit is located in the Port Campbell gas province in the Otway Basin. 
PEP168 is a highly prospective permit covering the onshore part of the Pecten High trend which hosts in excess of 400 bcf reported gas reserves in Waarre reservoir sands in the offshore Casino, Henry, Martha and Halladale fields. 
As shown in Figure 1,(see the report on EPR website) PEP 168 surrounds and adjoins onshore gas fields which have produced in excess of 100 bcf from highly productive Waarre reservoir sands. Gas fields in the Port Campbell Embayment include the McIntee, Naylor, North Parratte and Iona fields. 
The permit has an extensive modern 3D seismic data coverage obviating the need for any more seismic acquisition prior to drilling. 
Essential Petroleum has identified untested prospects exhibiting the same seismic, direct hydrocarbon indicators as many of the nearby producing fields. This substantially increases the chance of making an early discovery in this highly prized permit. 
The excellent infrastructure and access to markets in western Victoria ensure commercial viability, rapid development and early reward for discovered resources. 
Essential Petroleum owns 50% of PEP 168 and is operator for the joint venture. Inland Oil Production Pty Ltd owns the other 50%. 


Summary
• Essential Petroleum’s onshore tenements offer low cost exploration and development opportunities with a high chance of success.
• Market accessibility, rapid development and cost effective commercialization of onshore discoveries will lead to early revenue.
• The Discovery Bay High is as significant to the prospectivity of the central offshore Otway Basin as the Pecten High and Shipwreck Trough are in the east.
• EPR’s offshore prospects have the combined potential to host in excess of 5tcf of recoverable gas resource and 2 billion barrels of recoverable oil resource.
• A discovery in any one of Essential Petroleum’s offshore prospects, of the magnitude of its estimates would be a company maker.


----------



## Trader Paul (26 January 2008)

Hi folks, 

EPR ... has been building a huge price ellipse, since 
early in 2004 and only now seems to be bottoming out. 

From 2002 highs to 27032007 lows, we can project price 
and time targets, with a 50% retracement at 16 cents, 
around 06112009 ...  

Significant resistance will also be expected, around 
12, 16 and 18.5 cents. 

Immediately ahead, we expect EPR to be testing the lows 
mid-week, as 2 conflicting cycles come out to play, but 
it will probably finish the week well, with 2 positive 
cycles ... (and finance-related news???) 

In the longer EPR view below, we can see the huge ellipse and
the projected 50% retracement target, in early-November 2009.

Zoom in a bit and our 12 cent target, is expected around 12012009 ..... 

..... and finally, important EPR news is also expected around
the March 2008 solstice, on 20-21032008 ... 

have a great Aussie Day 2008

paul 



=====


----------



## pan (17 February 2008)

Found this article it a few months old but still has some really interesting facts- Including Peter Woodford holding 31%.

http://www.theage.com.au/news/barry...the-ingredients/2007/10/28/1193555530483.html

They also have operations next to BHP, Woodside and Santos

Good to hear any thoughts?

cheers


----------



## Shrewd Crude (2 September 2008)

I picked this stock for the share picking comp...
I dont currently hold the stock...
recent discovery... They have now moved in a more suitable drilling rig to flow test it, and now we are waiting on flow tests, with Gas... and possibly condensate or Oil...100% stake...
big couple of weeks...
looks promising...

.^sc


----------



## seden33 (12 September 2008)

Announcement out today 

 East Wing-1 ST Testing Report No. 5 – Gas Discovery
Essential Petroleum Resources Limited (ASX: EPR) is pleased to announce that the East Wing-1 ST well has flowed gas at stable rates of up to 9 million cubic feet per day. The flow rate was achieved through a 26/64 inch choke with a surface flowing pressure of 1775 psi and a surface shut-in pressure of 2220 psi.
The gas flowed from a perforated interval of 12 metres between 2210.7 metres and 2222.7 metres in the Waarre Formation. Gas condensate was recovered. No water was produced.
A deeper zone was tested for possible liquid-rich content but was found to be water-bearing. Small amounts of gas and condensate were recovered in this zone indicating that the anomalous log results are the result of residual hydrocarbons.
John Cornelius, Chairman, said, “This is a highly significant discovery and will lead EPR to further opportunities in its permits.”
“The proximity of this discovery to the established infrastructure in the region will enable the rapid development of this exciting new discovery.”
A full assessment of the East Wing discovery will be announced upon its completion.
Essential Petroleum owns 100% of the PEP 168 permit.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (14 September 2008)

ahhh yesss....
very good gas flow rates...9 MMCF....
not looking to expansive on the condensate front, but still might be something there...
probably will see what happens early on in the week and think about getting my friends positions out...

.^sc


----------



## philly (11 August 2009)

Hi Folks,
doesn't seem to be much interest in EPR given the low number of threads.
Went into a trading halt last week and today was suspended.
Has had difficulty paying its share of the costs for drilling the Fermat-1 well thankfully JV partners have been patient. Also ASX has questioned its ability to keep trading this quarter. Anyone hazard to guess what is likely to happen to EPR in the short to medium term? I'm at a lost


----------



## Joe Blow (5 May 2010)

Essential Petroleum Resources (EPR) is now known as Somerton Resources (SNE).

For future discussion of this company please see the SNE thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19460

This thread has now been closed.


----------

